# Native Mariner 12.5 Propel



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I planned to get the 160 Tarpon. But at the clinic yesterday I kept looking at the Mariner Propel by Native. I could purchase it but I would have no money left to rig it. Not to mention I would not be able to purchase the Black Mamba mud tires for my atv that I have been wanting. I like the Mariners beam and the openness of both front and rear decks. I have read Oscars review on it. I plan to demo it tomorrow. Does anyone here fish one? Or should I stay with the good deal I got on the 160 Tarpon which makes my money go further. I do not want to find my self wishing I had gotten the Propel but yet money is tight as everyone knows.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I loved my Mariner. Fished out of it for two years. I would pick it over the Hobie Outback or Revo anyday. I could stand and throw my cast net out of the Mariner. Something you are going to need to work hard at out of an outback or revo. 

I wish I still had it. But money was needed at the time and it was the toy that had to go. I'll get another one if I get back into kayak fishing again. 

If you have any specific questions, hit me up. I have fished out of both a Hobie and the Mariner.


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

Talk to the guys at Pensacola Kayak and Sail, the were the ones that had the green one yesterday. If you hold out long enough like I did you can pick up a demo boat for a lot less. Its not too much different then getting a gently used kayak from craigslist. But, just the same look it over top to bottom. They have two stores, one in P-cola and the other in Fairhope AL. Just ask to to see the used and demo list.

I was the guy with the Ultimate 14.5.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

How do y'all like the Propel? What is your average cruising speed? I do not mind spending the money on a new boat. Hell that would be the highlight of my life to buy a brand new boat! I guess I need some convincing.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

It is not as fast as the Hobie's but is definetly my most favorite kayak to date. Only downfall that I had was the fixed rudder.


----------



## brad28 (Dec 8, 2012)

I was at the rigging clinic yesterday as well and was intrigued by the mariner. I am currently fishing out of a paddle kayak and am looking to upgrade to a hobie or mariner. What did you like better about the mariner versus the hobies that you used? Thanks!


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

Probably the handiest I can think of is you can peddle backwards.


----------



## brad28 (Dec 8, 2012)

I read somewhere that the mariner's pedal drive system loses some effectiveness in choppier/rougher water. I used a hobie pro angler in some pretty significant chop and it still powered through. Did you notice anything like that with the pedal drive?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

So far all good info but I am curious about the rough water performance. What I liked about the Mariner vs the PA was the seat and how the back well was designed. Rather than enter from the side you could come up the back. The Mariner does not have much room for dry storage yet it makes up for it in large front and rear wells that are much more useful. The only other thing I disliked about the Mariner was mounting options for rod holders and navigation equipment. I do plan to test it out tomorrow and that will be a big influence in my decision. I would like to stand and fish or throw nets which is impossible from the 160 Tarpon. But being new to kayaking is a big problem with this decision.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I enjoyed the mariner and my pa12 more then any of my other kayaks . Those of you that know me know that I have owned many. It has to be really rough for it to effect the kayak and in those conditions the Pa would also struggle.

Two things I didnt like were the fixed rudder and if u didnt pay attention and peddled with ur line under you it would wrap in the prop. Yes it can happen in the hobie too but its much easier to untangle.

In a quick sprint the PA would win easily but in a longer race the mariner will win .
It is easier to keep a pace and the prop never stops spinning . With the hobie the fins stop every time before flapping . 
Also the reverse is alot more useful then I thought. Its helps when trying stay on a spot or puling fish away from structure.(sheepshead) . The mariner was also alot easier on my knee im not exactly sure why. 

I think before buying you should demo your top three options . 

My ideal fleet when I return will be
Pa12 
Mariner 
Trident 13 

Keep us posted on what you do!


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

very interested in this coversation too....i have just about determined that i will buy an outback but the mariner has me interested. would love to hear more opinions on the mariner 12 vs outback...


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

On it right now! I like it very much. It is stable. I have brought my cast net with me and thrown it with no problem. Been pedaling around navy point. The biggest drawback in my case is its weight. It paddles good also. I was able to stand on one side and it not flip. I like the Propel. Like Oxbeast said in his review it does slip in the water if you get on it hard. But that requires a load of strength. I have not rode bike in a few years and I was able to keep good pace with minimal exertion. No doubt it is worth the money. The seat is comfortable which is a big plus to me.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Slipping when getting on it hard is probably ideal. I pedal HARD and with the turbo fins on my mirage drive I break things often and it usually happens when I get on the pedals. Of course it doesnt help that I have the thighs of a female power lifter....short and fat with lots of torque.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I found myself not wanting to get out of the Mariner. I told Bahen I would have it back by 4 and it was hard to turn around and head back to the truck. Come tax time if I can afford it I will be getting a Mariner with Propel. The rudder is quite responsive and if you lean into the turn it acts faster. it was sluggish in reverse for turning but it did turn and once again leaning makes it turn faster. It was a hassle to lift the propel before getting into shallow water. Also throwing my cast net when I pulled it up in shallow water I could feel the net catching the skeg. I got on the rear well throwing my cast net and it was steady. If you flip this yak it is because you are trying to! I think the prop was skipping when I pedalled hard because it was drawing air from the Propel well due to the volume of water being moved.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

wake


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Did that one have the upgraded prop? Heard it makes a big differance ..


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Did that one have the upgraded prop? Heard it makes a big differance ..


Yes sir it did. One of my first questions to Bahen. It was very efficient. The only question I have now is mango lime or sand?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Glad you liked it. I think if more people tried one out vs going straight for the Hobbie, they would like the mariner and there would be more of them on the water. There was a huge following if the native boats in SC when I lived there. Every kayak has some drawbacks. Just have to find what works for you


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Telum Pisces said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Glad you liked it. I think if more people tried one out vs going straight for the Hobbie, they would like the mariner and there would be more of them on the water. There was a huge following if the native boats in SC when I lived there. Every kayak has some drawbacks. Just have to find what works for you


I have to agree. 
Just like I told someone else. The Mariner is the most bang for the buck. I like having reverse, and tankwells both front and rear. I wont even look at a Hobie because for my needs the Mariner is great and I cannot justify spending over a grand more for a PA. My biggest complaint with the Mariner was its weight and awkwardarity. Easily fixed with a set of wheels.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I hate to start another thread to ask a silly question. But what is a good color to get. Mango Lime or Sand? Should I get a very visible yak or one blends in like the Sand?


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Whatever color you think is easier for either a powerboater or the USCG to see. Mine is dune / sand colored, but it was a demo - I would have preferred yellow or orange. I thought the Lime looked sharp Saturday... I don't think the fish will care.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there a problem with the brighter colors blinding you in sunlight?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

FLSalomon said:


> Whatever color you think is easier for either a powerboater or the USCG to see. Mine is dune / sand colored, but it was a demo - I would have preferred yellow or orange. I thought the Lime looked sharp Saturday... I don't think the fish will care.


Agree, I would have wanted a bright color. But I bought a blue demo since it was $200 less.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok so its down to Lime or Mango. I like both. 
Going thru posts on the V20 forum I found a thread on kicker motors. Supposedly with a 15 or a 25 horse motor all you will get out of a V20 is about 7 mph. That is the hull speed or the fastest it will go without planing. That has me wondering if the slippage I and Oxbeast found was actually the hull speed of the Mariner. The only way to test this is fighting a current.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I am almost officially the owner of a 2013 Native Mariner 12.5 Propel that is Lime color. Bahen transferred my down payment from the Tarpon to the Mariner so its mine. They were out of Mango and it was down to Lime or Sand. The Tarpon would have worked and for the way I fish I cant juggle a paddle and rod. I just hope its not a very expensive mistake.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

When it comes to fishing, hands free > paddling every time. You'll be happier. I couldn't imagine bottom fishing with a paddle yak.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

jd once i get ur rods done im gonna come try it with you there to make fun of me lol.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

As long as the wind or current isnt bad youll be ok. However finesse fishing for flounder in seventy five feet of water would be a different story and almost impossible with a paddle kayak no matter the weather.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I think paddle yak bottom fishing would be fun when anchored. I bought a 2.2 pound baby claw anchor at Academy yesterday to try out. It came with line and a shock cord with two floats. I plan to use the shock cord and floats so I can untie the anchor and get away from it if I get a decent fish on. Now I am working on getting a livewell. I seen an ice chest rigged as a live well and might copy that. Rufus also mentioned it. The pet food container live wells are a good idea. I might need something bigger for bottom fishing. But really for the inshore stuff I am doing now the pet food container should work. I have my crate for rod and tackle storage but I might be getting a soft side Plano tackle tray box. what else am I missing?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Anchoring in the Gulf in a kayak is not my idea of fun. On some perfectly flat and calm days, yes, but those days are few and far in between. Plus dealing with 100ft+ of rope in a yak to anchor in 75ft is also a big hassle. 

Don't worry about a live well either. A bait tube works fine for everything from hardtails to shrimp.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Anchoring offshore in a yak sucks. The amount of rope and size of the anchor needed is just not enjoyable to deal with. The 2.2lb claw will drag on the bottom. Even a 5lb drags in moderate swells and current. 

I still use a live well. I just don't like dragging something in the water but that's just me. The con to a live well though is that it eats up space.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

chris did you use chain with the anchor or just rope.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

A pet food livewell can also have rod holders mounted on it. So it could replace my milk crate if I get a soft tackle bag. I will agree with Chris I do not want anything else in the water. I am going to add a section of chain to me baby claw anchor. I have 150' of rope. the first fifty feet is attached to the anchor and the rest is in twenty five foot sections. coiled the rope on the anchor and if I just hold the end and drop it unwraps.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> A pet food livewell can also have rod holders mounted on it. So it could replace my milk crate if I get a soft tackle bag. I will agree with Chris I do not want anything else in the water. I am going to add a section of chain to me baby claw anchor. I have 150' of rope. the first fifty feet is attached to the anchor and the rest is in twenty five foot sections. coiled the rope on the anchor and if I just hold the end and drop it unwraps.


"Coiled the rope around the anchor"? What if you wanna anchor in just 5 foot of water? Just an observation.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I use the PVC bait tubes and it creates no noticeable drag to me in a peddle driven kayak. Not the case with the flow troll buckets of course. Another advantage with the bait tubes is that there is always a fresh cool supply of water, even more sensitive baits like threadfin will stay lively. Cigs are perfect though, you can literally pack them in so tight to where they can barely move and they will stay alive all day like that. Just remember to put them in tail first so they dont drown.

I think youll find that anchoring the kayak is more trouble then its worth especially once you see how easy it is to stay on the spot in a peddle kayak. I pretty much ONLY bottom fish the Gulf in my kayak. Not saying Im the best or most experienced but Ive tried it all and just telling you what Ive found works best for me. It also happens to be the same thing pretty much all of us Gulf yakkers do too.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

If it comes to anchoring in five feet of water I will take my ParknPole and shove it thru a scupper into the bottom. But fifty feet of anchor rope is not that hard to unwrap. It is one of those things I will learn what works and what does not. Actually my rope section attached to the anchor is thirty foot not fifty. Did anybody see the Pro Angler at the clinic with the ice chest livewell that used a manual hand pump attached to the boat to fill it?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> If it comes to anchoring in five feet of water I will take my ParknPole and shove it thru a scupper into the bottom. But fifty feet of anchor rope is not that hard to unwrap. It is one of those things I will learn what works and what does not. Actually my rope section attached to the anchor is thirty foot not fifty. Did anybody see the Pro Angler at the clinic with the ice chest livewell that used a manual hand pump attached to the boat to fill it?


I hear ya. I have a stake out pole, it works great. One of my favorite accessories! I like combining it with an anchor to keep from swaying back and forth in the wind. JD is right too, no need for an anchor in the gulf...usually. I'll use one now and then to set up outside the sandbar with a chum line out (ling fishin).


----------



## ghoot (Jan 24, 2013)

I will be new to kayak fishing in March. Was wondering if this bait bucket would work OK for the gulf/yak?

http://www.easternmarine.com/6-quart-flow-troll-bait-bucket-frabill-4501
Gary


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

ghoot said:


> I will be new to kayak fishing in March. Was wondering if this bait bucket would work OK for the gulf/yak?
> 
> http://www.easternmarine.com/6-quart-flow-troll-bait-bucket-frabill-4501
> Gary


It does a very good job of keeping bait alive. I towed two of those around the 3 mile bridge and it was a constant struggle to stay on course. I finally put both buckets between my legs and would stop and give them a dunk. Other than that they work great! I must have at least five of those buckets.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

I suggest not buying the bait bucket, just build a bait tube. its cheap and wont cause any where near as much drag on your yak. There are multiple people willing to help you with building it. or if you search the site awhile back people put up pictures for a bait tube. again i say dont buy the bucket for your yak:thumbsup:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

lundy said:


> i suggest not buying the bait bucket, just build a bait tube. Its cheap and wont cause any where near as much drag on your yak. There are multiple people willing to help you with building it. Or if you search the site awhile back people put up pictures for a bait tube. Again i say dont buy the bucket for your yak:thumbsup:


+1000


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

what ive seen so far is get out there with a couple of rods and start figuring out what needs to happen and what you need to get it done, i want the boat to stay stationary at my favorite piling at 3mb so i get an anchor, stuff like that.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

rufus1138 said:


> chris did you use chain with the anchor or just rope.


I had six ft of 1/4" chain. It was kinds heavy given the designation, but I still slid even with that much in 45ft with 100ft of 3/8". Current was moving, but not ridiculous. There always the old 3-1 scope ratio but I'm certainly not taking 150ft with me


----------



## ghoot (Jan 24, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lundy*
> _i suggest not buying the bait bucket, just build a bait tube. Its cheap and wont cause any where near as much drag on your yak. There are multiple people willing to help you with building it. Or if you search the site awhile back people put up pictures for a bait tube. Again i say dont buy the bucket for your yak:thumbsup:_
> 
> +1000


Thanks guys. Sure glad I found this site before getting down there ill prepared. Sure I won't be 100%, but way better from where I would have been for sure! :thumbup:


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I took the demo Mariner out into the bay with 2 and 3 foot seas yesterday. I am calling bs on any rumor of the Propel being hindered by chop or rough water. The rudder did seem slow but other than that it performed flawless. This was my last test and I am certain it will work for me.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I just picked up the Mariner. First new boat I have ever owned. Android Will not let me post pics


----------

